# Rig Coords



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

What are the closest to Pensacola Pass rigs and would anyone mind sharing coordinates? Planning to give it a shot beginning of August(weather dependant). Just planning the trip out.

Also, are tuna year round and would making a trip out there in August even be worth the time/money? Thank you for the advice and help as always.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Google Ram Powell, I believe that's the closes one to the Pensacola Pass. Around 72 miles if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Petronius, Ram Powell, beer can, marlin, google all of those. IMO tuna fishing at the rigs is a year round thing. Just this past weekend yellowfin over 100lbs caught at various rigs in a tournament. If you have ore questions just ask- plenty of free advice available here.  most of it good


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Piles of bait and big tunas busting at Petronius this weekend in green water.


----------



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

Doesn't matter how much I research.. Pulling the trigger on actually planning and going on a rig trip is still a bit nerve racking. I'll head out to the edge all day with zero worries or issues. But that's just an entirely different beast.. 


Still working on the boat to make sure I haven't forgotten anything and everything is tip top shape. 


Just made some bait traps too for Pinfish. How do ya'll hide yours or do you so they don't get stolen?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

MacWilliams said:


> Doesn't matter how much I research.. Pulling the trigger on actually planning and going on a rig trip is still a bit nerve racking. I'll head out to the edge all day with zero worries or issues. But that's just an entirely different beast..
> 
> 
> Still working on the boat to make sure I haven't forgotten anything and everything is tip top shape.
> ...


Tie a piece of mono on the trap and tie a Gatorade bottle or something on the other end. Make sure the line is only long enough to keep the bottle submerged a foot or 2 below surface...save the GPS coordinates where you dropped it, use a gaff to snag the line/bottle and retrieve your trap


----------



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

Shark Sugar said:


> Tie a piece of mono on the trap and tie a Gatorade bottle or something on the other end. Make sure the line is only long enough to keep the bottle submerged a foot or 2 below surface...save the GPS coordinates where you dropped it, use a gaff to snag the line/bottle and retrieve your trap




That's a great idea. I was going to just tie a piece of brick to one end and use a pier gaff to drag the rope up. But I like that idea better. Seems much easier to locate and retrieve.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I've been doing that method for years around public areas in the sound...the bums got smart with their thievery by getting little kayaks to have more range to steal traps, but I havent had one stolen yet this way


----------

